# Is this normal or am i ill?



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

I got served divorce papers today. We've been separated for more than a year (and i've even been in love with someone new). I had thought i would feel ok the day the papers come but apparently i've been feeling really ill since this morning. My body has been trembling and i've been sweating profusely, i feel weak. I've never got this feeling before. Please, tell me is this normal or am i on the verge of getting a heart attack and should see a doctor immediately?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

It would be wildly inappropriate to offer medical advice here. If youre not already feeling better, you should consult your doctor or go to the ER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

It could be a reaction to your divorce papers or you could be sick. I hope you feel better soon. I would go to the Dr or the ER if you trembling.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

seems like an involuntary nervous "break down", pining in some uncanny loss...


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok i am fine now. Turned out to be a panic attack. Didn't know these things could happen even after i thought i've healed.


----------



## timeforpain (Apr 29, 2012)

Divorce is one of the top 3 major stressors in life. Even if you think you're through the hard part, there is probably a lot of stress still to come. Take care of yourself. Eating, sleeping, meditation/prayer, being in counseling, etc.

Talk to your doctor about this panic attack. There are ways to help.


----------

